# 17 inch bandsaw for $500 - is it a good deal?



## BGC (May 24, 2014)

"Hardly used floor standing wood band saw. It has a 17 inch clearance between the table and the throat. Used Very little. Purchased in 2007 for $1050"


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

As long as the motor is good and you are in the market, I would jump on it. I can't tell the brand from the photos, but IMO it would be hard to find a decent 17" for under $500.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Depends on how far Bristol is from you. Looks like a Pioneer. Been on for six days, he might go a little lower.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You'll probably never need to replace it and you'll 
easily get near what you paid when it comes time
to sell. It's a good deal.


----------



## BGC (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I have been searching for a used one for quite a while. I am turning bowls (actually still learning) and want one to cut bowl blanks. My husband is a logger so wood is free I just need a way to cut it round!


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

jump on it just check the wheel bearings & trunnion and maybe the welds on the superstructure, but that can rewelded and you can buy a trunnion at grizzly, hell yeah I looked on Tenn Cra List foreever finallly just bought a 513X2F


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

its the same exact saw as a grizzly, exactly, you can refit with all grizzly parts motor is the same setup as grizzly


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I have been looking for that kind of deal in my area. If I were you, I would go for it after confirming with a test run. I would to try to get him down, but I wouldn't walk away from $500 if I had to pay it. Endless searches on craigslist take a toll on the mind.


----------



## JaySybrandy (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes if the motors good


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

It looks a lot like a Rikon,


----------



## dirtycurty (Jan 29, 2014)

Another consideration is that most, if not all 17" bandsaws need a 220 power outlet. Make sure you have enough room in your breaker box to run a 220 outlet if you don't already have one. It doesn't matter how good of a deal it is if you can't get power to it it is worthless


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

if i were still in the market for a bandsaw, and that was where i am, I would jump all over it, I paid about $200 more for less saw (but mine has a bear painted on it so i don't feel too bad ;P)


----------

